# Adopting a rescue puppy?



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

We recently adopted a rescue puppy who was rescued in Mississippi and transported to the northeast to escape the south where she was likely headed for euthanisia due to over-full shelters. 

This particular rescue we adopted from was awesome (Legacy German Shepherd Rescue). The people who run it are clearly educated about the welfare of dogs and care deeply about the dogs they rescue. Plus, they're pro raw-diet and I actually got to meet the foster mom who told me she only feeds raw in her house which really excited me. (I plan to continue it once I learn more about it myself.) Although when we got our pup, it was clear she was more black lab than shepherd, we're glad to have her. 

I feel like adopting a rescue pup is a great idea. Our girl is already well socialized with other animals and humans of all types. She is a little scared of walking on the sidewalk - as she was found on the side of the road when she was rescued, so she probably had some bad experiences with avoiding traffic, etc.

Any others want to share their stories of adopting rescue pups?


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

We adopted Molly about 2 months ago from a local group who rescued her mother & the rest of the litter from a shelter a few days after the pups were born. The whole litter were fostered beautifully and mum along with all the pups were spayed/neutered before they were adopted. I was really happy when I brought her home and she was completely used to normal household noises & was very friendly and eager to meet new people. She's been a delight, and a handful, ever since. I was also able to get in touch with the woman who fostered her when I had an early concern & she was great about being available to answer questions. I would definitely recommend this group or adopt from them again.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I adopted Bailey in February to hopefully do some therapy work with in the future. 

Can't happen until she's housetrained though. 

Great dog other than that. I'll probably never rescue another adult dog because of it though. Puppies are another story.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's my shelter rescue, about 2 years down the line: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuTX3oNIQZs

Rescued dogs can do anything that purchased dogs can do. Don't let anyone tell you differently.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Olivesheprador-

My story is very similar!

Last month, I adopted a 2 y.o. dog from a very, very overcrowded shelter down south. She rode up on a transport and BOY was I surprised when I picked her up! They had a couple small pictures of her on Petfinder, and she was billed as a large German Shepherd/Labrador Mix. When the transport came in... they handed me the leash of this little 25 lb blue-tongued chowy/shar pei-y/pit bull-y thing!!!! LOL! I was so surprised!  










Oh, I should also mention Jack (duh, bad me!). He is a 4 y.o. Retired racing greyhound. He also came up from the south, back in 2009, after a cracked hock sidelined his racing career in Palm Beach. He went through a few foster homes, was adopted out, returned after a week because he cried too much (well duh, he's in a new place and nervous!). Then I stepped into the picture and adopted him. He is my 3rd ex-racer (Lucy died in 2010, and Clifford died in April 2011).

Jack absolutely rocks my world. And we LOVE our new girl to pieces. She is the most magnificent little dog and a fabulous compliment to Jack. They have a great relationship (they are playing in the picture below, even though it looks scary. I'm amazed at how brave Lela is playing with a Greyhound 3 times her size... with TEETH THE SIZE OF FORK PRONGS.



















Lela is approx 2 years old, and lived most of her life at the shelter down in S.C. (which sadly had only 10 adoptions last year) . However she has adapted to our house beautifully and is such a joy! 

Jack retired at 2, and of course there are thousands of greyhounds that need homes... and not enough adoption groups to help them all. 

But I *love* reading all these adoption stories... they are so heartwarming! I hope to read more and see pics too! :wave:

Jen


----------



## ClemsonRed9 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not really related, but jenz, Jack is absolutely gorgeous! He looks just like my old dog Mercy. :] And all these stories are great, its good to know that these shelter pups get adopted into great homes.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you ClemsonRed9, I think he's uber-handsome too! 

Jen


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I rescued my pup Abbylynn from a shelter/rescue/humane society. I am not sure what they had going other than a rescue group also involved called "Angels". I wanted to rescue a dog in need this time around. I searched the internet until I saw her face. Something in her eyes told me she was the one. I called the rescue as they were about 30 miles away and asked them to please hold her until I could get there to see her. Bless their hearts they did. I jumped in the truck and took off! Abbylynn was scheduled to be euthanized in a couple of days. 
The people who ran the shelter allowed me to visit with her in an open area for as long as I wanted. I was able to adopt her after she was fully vetted including bloodwork , upd on all shots, and spayed. She was sent to PA for all of those things to be done. I had to wait for 10 days to actually adopt her. It was worth the wait. The fee was only $100 which is more than reasonable. 
They also have animals who are sponsored and are awaiting homes with approved rescues. I plan on sponsoring a dog from there in the near future.
What I liked the most about this was that you had to sign a contract stating that your dog would never live outside and that if for any reason you could not keep the animal it must go back to them. I also was given a big folder full of all her health records and surgery and bloodwork stats......and that included the yearly dog license also. They all seemed like genuinely caring people.
Abbylynn was found running down a highway and taken in to the rescue by a passerby who stopped their car and coaxed her in. Whoever lost her did not even call looking for her. So Sad! She was only 5 months old.


----------

